

Why Lingohub Is Switching from Ruby on Rails to Java + Spring MVC - jaequery
http://www.hemju.com/index.php/2014/06/why-lingohub-is-switching-from-ruby-on-rails-to-java-spring-mvc/

======
baylinguist
Adios ruby ;)

